# Помогите расшифровать заключение МРТ



## Катрин86 (3 Мар 2014)

Доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста, расшифровать снимок МРТ.
Снимок был сделан 28.02.2014. Поясничный отдел.
"МРТ картина протрузии диска L4-5. Остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника на уровне L3-L5. Начальные признаки деформирующего спондилеза. Узелки Шморля позвонков L3, L4, L5."
Беспокоют очень сильные боли в поясничном отделе. Насколько это серьезно? Можно ли делать массаж? Обратиться напрямую к врачу не могу, т.к. на руках грудной ребенок, которого не с кем оставить.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Мар 2014)

Желательно видеть сами снимки. Если исходить из описания, то вроде ничего страшного нет,  не следует поднимать тяжести, включая и ребенка. Массаж можно применять, если массажист знает что нужно делать в конкретно Вашем случае и умеет это выполнить.


----------



## Катрин86 (3 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Желательно видеть сами снимки. Если исходить из описания, то вроде ничего страшного нет,  не следует подымать тяжести, включая и ребенка. Массаж можно применять, если массажист знает что нужно делать в конкретно вашем случае и умеет это выполнить.



Подскажите, пожалуйста, это поддается лечению? Возможно ли применение каких то обезболивающих?

  

Могла перепутать снимки с грудным отделом, если перепутала пересниму.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Мар 2014)

Катрин86 написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, это поддается лечению? Возможно ли применение каких то обезболивающих?


 Боль можно устранить быстро, но нужен врач, а у Вас нет возможности его посетить. Назначение медикаментов без осмотра и выяснения сопутствующих проблем невозможно.


----------



## Василий Чайка (4 Мар 2014)

Учитывая картину на снимках МРТ показаний к операции нет и все можно убрать консервативно. Если говорить об снятие боли, то лучше использовать несклективные НПВС ( диклофенак, кеторолак), если воспаление - селективные ( мелоксикам, коксибы)


----------



## Катрин86 (4 Мар 2014)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Учитывая картину на снимках МРТ показаний к операции нет и все можно убрать консервативно. Если говорить об снятие боли, то лучше использовать несклективные НПВС ( диклофенак, кеторолак), если воспаление - селективные ( мелоксикам, коксибы)


Спасибо большое!


----------

